# May have found our next chi,...



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

I got a response from an advert this evening.. there was no photo with the advert but i've been emailed one now.. The pup is in the next town to me.

She's 11 months.. but thats all i know.. i've emailed the lady back asking 500000 questions so will hopefully get a response tomorrow..

Also need to take a look at my finances tomorrow to see if i can actually afford her or not as she's a little bit more than i wanted to pay but here she is...










As always honest opinions please


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Absolutely beautiful, perfect little girl!  Can't wait to hear how it goes.


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

She's a beauty - I'd take her in an instant


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Thanks guys.. am going to have to do some serious bank work tomorrow and flutter the lashes at Daddy  

She is so gorgeous.. i want to know why she's being rehomed.. i doubt i'll get a reply at this time of night so first thing tomorrow i'm on it 

I hope she's like 200000% healthy and nice temperement coz i'll find the money even if i have to sell my Manolo Blahniks!!


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

She is gorgeous!! That is my honest opinion


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Sooo exciting! She's a doll 
Can't wait to hear if you are getting her!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

*Mom of 4 Chi's* said:


> She is gorgeous!! That is my honest opinion


LOL thank you


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

I think she is just beautiful...love her color, size and those wide set ears!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

chideb said:


> I think she is just beautiful...love her color, size and those wide set ears!


I can't believe i've never seen her out because i would have been over in an instant and trying to stick her in my bag!! I thought she was gorgeous.. i kinda went WOW when i opened my email and was like how could you rehome that face..


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

OH WOW!! She is stunning!!!!!! She is exactly what I want!! Perfect little face and long fluffy coat!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

She really is so-o-o pretty. And 11 months is still young!


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Very pretty girl! ;D


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Such a pretty wee girl!!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

how much is she asking for?
honest opinion. u did say honest.
i wouldnt go crazy with ur bank, something off about her hmmm...but thats my honest opinion.
i love daisy to death but im not crazy over this one o_o;

dexter says bark bark daisy is butter! ^_^


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

I think she is just exquisite!


----------



## ilovemychiCAMI (Jan 12, 2010)

I think that she is adorable!! Love her fluffy coat


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

She is darling.


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

She is just loverly, my honest opinion. I hope it all works out for you.


----------



## Guess (Sep 23, 2009)

She's so pretty!!!! If the price i right & all else adds up, deff have a visit and bring along Daisy to see how they interact. ^.^


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

I think she is a gorgeous Chi!! Good luck - I'll b e curious to hear how you make out!


----------



## LovesMyPups (Apr 18, 2010)

She's a cute pup. Nobody hate me, but for some reason her eyes look a little odd to me... Just me? Maybe she just has really furry eyebrows and that's distracting for me. 
Love her beautiful coat though!


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

Awww Sarah she is gorgeous!! Can't wait to her what happens today.............!


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

Omg she is stunning!!! 
I hope you get her and it All works out!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Thanks everyone
pidge she's actually v cheap which concerns me when she looks so typey, I've just had a couple of financial set backs.
i thought an eye looked funny but i think its the sun.
my reservations are that the advert was awful the only reason i replied was because she is 10 mins away. She was advertised as tcup little Bitch and thats it. Shocking. The email also was quite blunt but she did attach a photo will see what she responds later today. I need my reservations to be cleared before i even go and visit if i have a funny feeling i won't go.

i'd need to see her with daisy too as obviously her taking to her is a major issue with me. Will let you know the response x


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

did u ask about health conditions? or a recent vet visit diagnosis. what concerned me was her being next to that bottle...wondering what that owner does for a living seeing they have so many plants. hope it works out for you! dont want you to get conned or anything thats all :albino:


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

LMAO omg i noticed the hazardous bottle too and immediately went oh dear.. ha ha.. Ah plant wise i live in a very very 'green' town so everyone has millions of plants here!! But yes i've asked about health and stuff and would ask for details from her vet (as it will be one local to me and i'd want to transfer her file over to mine)

No response yet but will see.. something isn't adding up though!! I HATE feeling nervous about something.. especially when she's so pretty it annoys me.. as my gut is normally right


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

LET DOWN she was sold this morning..

BUT the lady is a breeder.. ex vetinary nurse and has been breeding for 20 years!! THink i'm gonna have a chat with her although he emails are awful!!
GUTTED!


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Aww that stinks!
What about that other wee cutie?
Not everyone checks their emails i am bad for that myself.
Maybe call about that wee one? lol xx


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Was she from Kent ? ???? sorry it didn't work out for you


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Yes michelle she was. Terri i think i may call with that other one. Gonna have a think about getting another puppy but gonna check with the hospital for abi first if operation isn't for at least 6 months i can train a baby. I'm so upset :-(


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Oh bummer!!  Good luck in your search...the perfect baby will come along before you know it!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

She has another from the same litter!!! Just waiting for her to call  I am attempting not to grin here.. and my dad just went HMMMMMMMMMMMM Sarah its expensive and theres me its gonna cost me an extra £2.50 a month to feed her and extra insurance.. her jabs aren't due for 4 months.. and he just goes HMMM..

I don't live at home.. but dad keeps an eye on my finances!!


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

I'm so excited for you!! 

Come on we need details!! lol xx


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Did I miss something? Where is the baby one?


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Keep us posted! I loved the little girl in the first pic, but I bet the baby will be just as cute.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Ok the lady just called me.. she's a bit stuck up but heyho.. asked me 5000000 questions.. thought i was a breeder because i asked all the questions.. the same questions that we all ask right?? Anyway she asked about my house etc and i told her i rent and she went NO WAY you can't have one so iwas like huh.. anyway i told her my landlord is fine with me having a dog and i got permission for Daisy.. so god knows.. she then says a lady is coming to see Annie (the teeny one in the pic) tonight at 5 but i'll email you.. Annies sister is also for sale.. and is apparently better etc etc im now so confused. .She breeds once a year has a litter of chocolate and whites atm.

Dam and Sire of pups are champions.. 
I'm so confused i dont know if i'm coming or going or whats going on.. but put it this way if i want papers its £800 more than the price without papers!! 

I'd love one of the pups whether its the 11 month olds or the babies but im so confused and i think she is rather arrogant. yes she has amazing pups/dogs etc but don't judge coz i rent my house!!

I'm confused.


----------



## Tiptoe (Apr 17, 2010)

Daisydoo said:


> Ok the lady just called me.. she's a bit stuck up but heyho.. asked me 5000000 questions.. thought i was a breeder because i asked all the questions.. the same questions that we all ask right?? Anyway she asked about my house etc and i told her i rent and she went NO WAY you can't have one so iwas like huh.. anyway i told her my landlord is fine with me having a dog and i got permission for Daisy.. so god knows.. she then says a lady is coming to see Annie (the teeny one in the pic) tonight at 5 but i'll email you.. Annies sister is also for sale.. and is apparently better etc etc im now so confused. .She breeds once a year has a litter of chocolate and whites atm.
> 
> Dam and Sire of pups are champions..
> I'm so confused i dont know if i'm coming or going or whats going on.. but put it this way if i want papers its £800 more than the price without papers!!
> ...


Sarah the teeny one in which pic?? u hav me so confused wats going on!! Wheres this picture i wanna c the baby!! how much is she without papers? Fill me in!!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Me too! I just see the one little girl on page 1???


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

~Ok i think you're confused coz i text Rache ha ha ha ..

Okay basically the story goes.

She is selling Annie (the one in the pic) coz she's too small to breed.. She's been breeding for 25 years and only breeds champions.. so i suppose she's what we'd call the perfect breeder. She breeds once a year ish.. Annie is 11 months she has a current litter of 5 she is selling too.. She also said she has Annies sister from the same litter who she thinks is better quality than Annie.

She cooks for her dogs Beef and Tripe every day (god i'd hate to smell her kitchen) is very Anti crates of any sort BUT thinks if lots of people come round you should pop your dog in a box it can't get out of (crate spring to mind anyone??). She doesn't like the fact that i asked questions about health testing, why she's selling, what they're fed, whether they're spayed, retained teeth etc... I thought i was doing a responsible thing asking questions.. apparantley it comes accross that i'm a breeder!! 

She won't sell her dogs to anyone over or under a certain age and anyone who rents as she doesn't want her dogs to end up rehomed.. which i understand however some landlords like mine approve. You have to have a garden.. which i do and have been involved with the breed for ages..

Anyway at one point as soon as i said i rented she was like you can't have her.. and i went huh... then she's okay but yet was fine with the fact that i've only had Daisy for 3 months.

As it stands she's got someone coming to see Annie tonight (so she's not actually sold unlike her email stated) dunno whats going on with the sister.. the pups are sold but she could put me on her waiting list if she approves me for next year which would actually probably be a v good idea. IF and only IF she likes me. OR if she doesn't like the person coming to look at Annie tonight she's going to call/email me.
Hayley.. they're £600 w/out papers £1500 with!! Not sure on price of new puppies.

Now i love the look of this little Annie and i would love her BUT i dont like the breeder... whilst i perfectly understand all her points i felt totally judged during the phone call.. yet it ended on us just having a normal chat. My friends have all said steer clear if you don't get a good vibe from the breeder.. BUT she clearly knows her stuff and her dogs are amazing.

What to do??

I'm trying to google her now to see if its correct.


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

What a crazy story. personally, I would go and see her in person if possible. So many missunderstandings happen over the phone. Plus, if you can look her in the eyes you will get the "vibes" you are talking about good or bad. You said she was just a short distance away. You have nothing to loose by going and everything to gain.......


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Hahaha i know i feel like a troll ha ha ha.. I'm not!!

I'm gonna see if she contacts me again.. i think i need to think about it as when i'm confused nothing ever makes sense and i get nervous!! So.. will see if she contacts me after 5 (its 4.15 here now) and then go from there.

I just wanna smooch her little face!!!


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Daisydoo said:


> ....My friends have all said steer clear if you don't get a good vibe from the breeder.. BUT she clearly knows her stuff and her dogs are amazing.
> 
> What to do??
> 
> I'm trying to google her now to see if its correct.


I would "steer clear" if they are irresponsible or treat their dogs poorly....
not because of a breeder's personality. Once you get your baby home,
you can decide whether or not to befriend the breeder


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Omg lol, the last breeder before Bryco that I asked a bunch of questions of flipped his shugar at me if you know what I mean. He was a nut!

One thing I would definitely recommend is making sure you can deal with this breeder lady lol...it doesn't sound like it might make a difference, but I really think it does. For me, I needed to buy from someone straightforward that would answer my eight million questions and not rip me off lol, also someone that bred their own champs versus buying a dog already a champ or never finishing any of their own dogs only those they bought. But if you just want a pet the second half of the paragraph isnt quite as important I don't think =) Just be sure the lady doesn't drive you up a wall because you won't just deal with her to get the puppy, generally most breeders will want to hear from time to time how the lil one is doing.

And pffffffffbbbt to her renting comment. A good person will find a way to bring their dogs with them no matter what, or they won't go.

We wanna see pics!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Jerry'sMom said:


> I would "steer clear" if they are irresponsible or treat their dogs poorly....
> not because of a breeder's personality. Once you get your baby home,
> you can decide whether or not to befriend the breeder


I know what you mean.. i don't want to befriend her at all.. i'm not the sort of person to do that other than keep in contact with updates.. However i am the sort of person who really goes by vibes..

Anyway, regardless i'm just going to see what happens and what will be will be.. if not there will be another one!!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Jerry'sMom said:


> I would "steer clear" if they are irresponsible or treat their dogs poorly....
> not because of a breeder's personality. Once you get your baby home,
> you can decide whether or not to befriend the breeder


Well, lol, that is true. You don't have to be this lady's friend =)


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

flippedstars said:


> Omg lol, the last breeder before Bryco that I asked a bunch of questions of flipped his shugar at me if you know what I mean. He was a nut!
> 
> One thing I would definitely recommend is making sure you can deal with this breeder lady lol...it doesn't sound like it might make a difference, but I really think it does. For me, I needed to buy from someone straightforward that would answer my eight million questions and not rip me off lol, also someone that bred their own champs versus buying a dog already a champ or never finishing any of their own dogs only those they bought. But if you just want a pet the second half of the paragraph isnt quite as important I don't think =) Just be sure the lady doesn't drive you up a wall because you won't just deal with her to get the puppy, generally most breeders will want to hear from time to time how the lil one is doing.
> 
> ...


I'm still trying to search her.. she doesn't even advertise with pics.. 

I really agree with you.. i can't stand judgement for no reason but am gonna see what happens with this one.. She does show and finish her own dogs.. i'm googling at the v moment.. i think she's just very proud of her dogs as she should be but is just arrogant with it!!

LOL you should see the list of questions i asked her.. she was making narky comments tho... like of course their health tested and theres me do you have proof ha



flippedstars said:


> Well, lol, that is true. You don't have to be this lady's friend =)


Yahahhaa idont wanna be her friend lol i am picky about who comes into my circle of friends ha


----------



## Guess (Sep 23, 2009)

LOL! I'd hate to see her reaction to me, having 3 in a rented condo!! Bahahaa!!

Some people! 
I think she's just intimidated by the fact that you're not the average, uneducated novice dog owner. 

Good work!!! xx


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Guess said:


> LOL! I'd hate to see her reaction to me, having 3 in a rented condo!! Bahahaa!!
> 
> Some people!
> I think she's just intimidated by the fact that you're not the average, uneducated novice dog owner.
> ...


Thanks you just gave me the pick me up i needed.

I didnt kinow that another well known breeder is near me too!! And yet i never see Chihuahuas!! What do they do with them?


----------



## tulula's mum (Jan 4, 2010)

wot a beauty, i hope you do get her


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

wow! lol what a thread. First, I think the wee girl in the pic is gorgeous!! I would snag her up in a hot minute if I could lol I would be careful of the breeder, but having said that, of course you don't have to be her best friend, you're just buying a dog from her lol Sounds kinda odd that she's so stand offish, BUT I agree that she's probably intimidated of you because you are knowledgeable and are asking questions. Most people probably don't question her, they just want the dog, pay the money and then its done lol I hope things work out for you! I am excited for you to get another wee lil chi! xx  Keep us posted hun


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

what a mess. that breeder sounds like a stuckup peice of turd. i wouldnt have anything to do with people like that...let alone someone who doesnt know how to clarify things more clearly on e-mail or on the phone! hmmm wonder what ur gonna do. poor sarah!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

I've had nothing else from her.. I've also been googling like mad and can't find anything on her anyway.. muppet here didn't ask for the kennel name which doesn't help

I hope she was intimidated then as she was so rude! Personally i would welcome lots of questions.. i dunno how i came accross as a breeder i asked really standard questions like is she spayed, does she have any retained teeth, any health problems in the lines etc etc.. sounds pretty bog standard to me!

Think i gotta keep looking!!


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

who is she? might be able to tell you her kennel name if she shows?


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Chloe i'll pm you.. i don't want to name and shame her in public lol


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

AHH!! I missed so much! Haha.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Blame the time difference babe!!


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Daisydoo said:


> I've had nothing else from her.. ....Think i gotta keep looking!!


I would give it a day or two. People do get busy. Maybe she doesn't spend a 
lot of time on her computer.... If your only reason for walking away is that she
hasn't emailed you, you may be moving on too quickly. Often breeders have taken
longer to get back to me. I would have lost out on Tabitha if I couldn't accept that--
and that would have been a shame!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Main reason is the way she was. It doesn't all add up I've researched her and can't even find her name plus she was so condescending that she made me feel i possibly may not be good enough for her dog. Will see tho not gonna get my hopes up. If one comes along it does if it doesn't it just means there is a better one for me out there. I've contacted the british chihuahua club about rescues too!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Daisydoo said:


> Main reason is the way she was. It doesn't all add up I've researched her and can't even find her name plus she was so condescending that she made me feel i possibly may not be good enough for her dog. Will see tho not gonna get my hopes up. If one comes along it does if it doesn't it just means there is a better one for me out there. I've contacted the british chihuahua club about rescues too!


I don't blame you, I wouldn't want to deal with a breeder who has such a bad attitude either. That's really off-putting and strange. That's great that you contacted rescue too, I truly believe rescue dogs are special, but then I would say that being that mine are rescues.  Good luck with your search, whatever you decide.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Honestly...She is gorgeous!


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

Daisydoo said:


> Main reason is the way she was. It doesn't all add up I've researched her and can't even find her name plus she was so condescending that she made me feel i possibly may not be good enough for her dog. Will see tho not gonna get my hopes up. If one comes along it does if it doesn't it just means there is a better one for me out there. I've contacted the british chihuahua club about rescues too!


I had one breeder like that with me. I told her to forget it in the end. I said to her I'd have the pup and then she got really annoyed when I said I would be changing his name!!!!!! She was like "you do know his name is chance don't you" I was like yes but I don't like it so I'll be changing it.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

MarieUkxx said:


> I had one breeder like that with me. I told her to forget it in the end. I said to her I'd have the pup and then she got really annoyed when I said I would be changing his name!!!!!! She was like "you do know his name is chance don't you" I was like yes but I don't like it so I'll be changing it.


People are strange.. i'm glad its not me then..i just think i'd be on edge waiting for her to knock on my door ha


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

My breeder came across as quite harsh on the phone at first and i was kinda put off, but then when i went to see Darla at 3 wks, she was totally fine in person.
I then saw she just wasnt a phone person and was always on feeding duty or busy with her chi's. lol

I dont get the renting comment though, that is quite unreal!!
As long as you can care for the wee one and offer a loving home that shouldnt matter one bit.
Some folk have very odd views. xx


----------



## jwlz (Dec 15, 2009)

What a sweeti!!! Hopefully everything will work out for you.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Jerry'sMom said:


> I would give it a day or two. People do get busy. Maybe she doesn't spend a
> lot of time on her computer.... If your only reason for walking away is that she
> hasn't emailed you, you may be moving on too quickly. Often breeders have taken
> longer to get back to me. I would have lost out on Tabitha if I couldn't accept that--
> and that would have been a shame!


I do definitely agree that sometimes you have to wait very patiently to hear back from breeders. Some I've just asked a simple question and I hear back a month later and its 1 or 2 lines.

I did things differently with Bryco. I was tired of trying to get e-mail info so I went and got my own info. I saw the puppies they had, saw the parents, felt the pup over, felt other pups over, saw where the dogs were kept and how they were treated, and made a decision followed by gut feelings. We'll see how it turns out. I had talked to his breeder twice on the phone and I just felt like she was wayyy distracted and I wasn't getting the info I wanted, and she doesn't e-mail hardly at all, so...in person was the way to go there. Maybe its like that with this lady? We'll see how everything turns out with Bryco, too!


----------



## SageLee (Apr 13, 2010)

Too darn sweet! Love that face!


----------



## Lou_lou (Jul 23, 2009)

Me and chloe were talking about this at ring craft tonight and we both can't think of the breeder, she doesn't seem to be in any recent catalogues including the crufts one, I know a few breeders who show, who have pups for sale (long and smooths) who are not quite good enough for the ring. Might need to travel a bit for one but much better prices, PM me if you would like some details xxx


----------



## Silly Tilly (May 11, 2010)

She is stunning, I love her pretty lil face. I just love long coat chi's.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Lou_lou said:


> Me and chloe were talking about this at ring craft tonight and we both can't think of the breeder, she doesn't seem to be in any recent catalogues including the crufts one, I know a few breeders who show, who have pups for sale (long and smooths) who are not quite good enough for the ring. Might need to travel a bit for one but much better prices, PM me if you would like some details xxx


I've spent the last few days googleing her and everything.. am going up to my vets next week so going to see if he's heard of her (especially as she's an ex vetinary nurse in the area and apparently knows all the vets ) The only thing i can find with her surname is a Beagle but she said she just bred Long Coats.. She's odd~!!!


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

so have you still not heard back from her?


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Nope!! And she really doesn't appear to exist.. AT ALL!!!


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Lou_lou said:


> Me and chloe were talking about this at ring craft tonight ....


sorry, i know it's off topic; but, what is ring craft?


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

Jerry'sMom said:


> sorry, i know it's off topic; but, what is ring craft?


conformation show training


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

> Nope!! And she really doesn't appear to exist.. AT ALL!!!


I hope she contacts you soon! I hate waiting for email replies :foxes15:


----------



## xxxangelxxx (Mar 9, 2009)

she is georgeous and such beautiful fur, she has quite alot for her age as lexis took ages to grow x


----------

